# New to Sharjah



## asma

Hi,
I am from Toronto, Canada. I have been living in Sharjah for about a month now but haven't met anyone so yet. 

I read about the forum gatherings, I just missed it. When will the next gathering be and where? I hope to meet some of u.


----------



## cairogal

It's a tough time of the year to connect with others.  I hope you'll visit the board regularly. We need a "regular" from Sharjah to help out other newcomers.


----------



## asma

lol sure i'd love to help newcomers, i just have to figure my way arnd first


----------



## Iron Horse

I'm thinking Ski Dubai and then on Madinat Jumeriah, as Shinny Girl suggested. Always the possibility of the Kempinski after Ski Dubai as it's still in the Mall. Haven't thought about the date yet, but maybe the 10th or 17th of July. 

For those who haven't been to the Madinat (next to the Burj Al Arab), be sure to give yourself enough time to look through the entire place. Souks for shopping, although I'm not sure what time they will be open till in the evenings.

Asma, I've lived in Buffalo, New York for a little while so we can talk about sideways blowing snow.


----------



## Ogri750

mmmmm, Madinat, love the Meat Company


----------



## asma

oh noooo i'm out of the country from july 9th to 25th!! i have to go to a wedding in Pakistan!!! Maybe i'll come to the one after the next.

Iron Horse i agree the winters in toronto are quite horrid!!!However, I still miss Toronto, the weather is pretty nice right now...


----------



## asma

i've been to the meat company and i didn't like the steak. By the time we got it, it was cold and blood was definately oozing out of it every time i cut a piece even though i asked for medium well done....Otherwise, the place is definately gorgeous!!!


----------



## nadia519

Hi...

This is really random but I was looking for info on Sharjah b/c I have been offered a job there. But I'm not sure about moving there. I saw this post you're from TO so just wanted to link with you to get some more info from another Canadian. Can we exchange emails if that's ok. Thanks!



ps-I'm new to this forum otherwise I was trying to figure out how to private msg you.


----------



## sgilli3

Hi, and welcome to the forum,

You will need to have made at least 5 posts before you will be able to send/receive Pm's.

Im based in Sharjah. Is there any particular questions you need answered or any info that you need?


----------



## nadia519

Thanks. Yes first of all, how does one edit a previous post? There is no "edit" button under my previous (first) post.

lol I have a lot of questions/concerns/apprehensions, I am sure some may seem trivial...

About Sharjah, I am just worried about how conservative it really is. I didn't think it was a big deal before but reading through the forum, ppl stare in public if your in jeans? And does this mean like you couldnt just go for a jog in public?

And I've heard a lot about discrimination there towards non UAE or non arabs and I am wondering about that. 

I was also wondering what the best way to ship my stuff from Canada to Sharjah would be. 

Is Dubai way more liberal than Sharjah, I hear of so many foreigners there so there can one walk around in very western clothing etc. If that's the case I am thinking I should look for a job in Dubai instead. 

Anyway I'll continue to read stuff on the net, but any first hand input from you would help. 

Thanks!



sgilli3 said:


> Hi, and welcome to the forum,
> 
> You will need to have made at least 5 posts before you will be able to send/receive Pm's.
> 
> Im based in Sharjah. Is there any particular questions you need answered or any info that you need?


----------



## Ames

nadia519 said:


> Thanks. Yes first of all, how does one edit a previous post? There is no "edit" button under my previous (first) post.
> 
> lol I have a lot of questions/concerns/apprehensions, I am sure some may seem trivial...
> 
> About Sharjah, I am just worried about how conservative it really is. I didn't think it was a big deal before but reading through the forum, ppl stare in public if your in jeans? And does this mean like you couldnt just go for a jog in public?
> 
> And I've heard a lot about discrimination there towards non UAE or non arabs and I am wondering about that.
> 
> I was also wondering what the best way to ship my stuff from Canada to Sharjah would be.
> 
> Is Dubai way more liberal than Sharjah, I hear of so many foreigners there so there can one walk around in very western clothing etc. If that's the case I am thinking I should look for a job in Dubai instead.
> 
> Anyway I'll continue to read stuff on the net, but any first hand input from you would help.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi there, 

I've been in the UAE just voer a year and am based in Sharjah, I agree that it is more conservative (ok .. a LOT MORE) than dubai but its not like you're living in KSA. 

I understand your concerns since I had the same ones last year when I decided to take up the job offer but since my company is based in Sharjah it made sense to liver here rather than commute from dubai. But having lived here for a year now, here's my experience: 

I go for a run daily around the corniche and I wear shorts (knee length), although I've seen women wearing shorts (mid thigh length) as well. To be honest I've never felt harrassed or stared at. I wear skirts regularly to work and when I'm out and about and no one has ever bothered me, what you do need to be careful about is wearing mini skirts or hot pants etc in public ... otherwise its pretty chillax. 

If you do decide to move to Sharjah, a good option to live is the Buhaira Corniche and the rent for a one bed apartmet is down to AED35,000 p.a. I've also never encountered any "discrimination" towards non arabs / emarati ... or lets just say that I've never felt discriminated towards.

Yes for socialising I'm mostly in Dubai since it has more options on what one can do ... its a 30 - 35 min drive to the marina from the croniche so .. to be honest its not bad at all. 

In the end I think its one's perspective, yes Sharjah is conservative but as long as one respects the tradtions / culture there is no problem.

Give me a shout if you want to know more. 

Cheer,


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

nadia519 said:


> Thanks. Yes first of all, how does one edit a previous post? There is no "edit" button under my previous (first) post.
> 
> lol I have a lot of questions/concerns/apprehensions, I am sure some may seem trivial...
> 
> About Sharjah, I am just worried about how conservative it really is. I didn't think it was a big deal before but reading through the forum, ppl stare in public if your in jeans? And does this mean like you couldnt just go for a jog in public?
> 
> And I've heard a lot about discrimination there towards non UAE or non arabs and I am wondering about that.
> 
> I was also wondering what the best way to ship my stuff from Canada to Sharjah would be.
> 
> Is Dubai way more liberal than Sharjah, I hear of so many foreigners there so there can one walk around in very western clothing etc. If that's the case I am thinking I should look for a job in Dubai instead.
> 
> Anyway I'll continue to read stuff on the net, but any first hand input from you would help.
> 
> Thanks!


Hi nadia519,,
I will move to AD in 2 weeks I am from Waterloo/ canada.
at least I know the answer of one of your questions:
I am in the process to get quotation to send my personal, house items to abudabi,,
try the companies in Toronto and Mississauga ( here are two numbers and ask them for quotation, they will send you by email...) ask them for 20feet container..
905 501 9959 and the other one is 416 402-7032 (on the phone one of them roughly gave me the rate to be 2000 to 2500 Cd$

keep asking questions, with time I may answer them when I myself got more info.
good luck
Dylan


----------



## nadia519

Thanks for your message. Yeah you're right, and from what I've read on some discussion boards, Dubai and Sharjah have their pros and cons so it comes down to personal choice I guess. Sounds like I'll be able to save more $ in Sharjah b/c stuff will be cheaper. Right now I'm in no position to choose though, b/c I only have an offer in Sharjah lol. 

I would be teaching there. What do you do? 
I may sound paranoid, but I just finished uni and kinda big move there so a little nervous. Also why I was thinking Dubai would be a better scene for me, but then again I need to save up and Sharjah is cheaper living.

It there good public transit or essential to have a car?
Also I was asking about shipping - you think its better to leave behind lots of shoes, bath products/toiletries , clothes, jewelry etc b/c you can get it all there? Hard to pack it all. Or is UAE shopping more expensive. 

Again sorry for the q's...whenever you ( or anyone) can reply. Thanks



Ames said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I've been in the UAE just voer a year and am based in Sharjah, I agree that it is more conservative (ok .. a LOT MORE) than dubai but its not like you're living in KSA.
> 
> I understand your concerns since I had the same ones last year when I decided to take up the job offer but since my company is based in Sharjah it made sense to liver here rather than commute from dubai. But having lived here for a year now, here's my experience:
> 
> I go for a run daily around the corniche and I wear shorts (knee length), although I've seen women wearing shorts (mid thigh length) as well. To be honest I've never felt harrassed or stared at. I wear skirts regularly to work and when I'm out and about and no one has ever bothered me, what you do need to be careful about is wearing mini skirts or hot pants etc in public ... otherwise its pretty chillax.
> 
> If you do decide to move to Sharjah, a good option to live is the Buhaira Corniche and the rent for a one bed apartmet is down to AED35,000 p.a. I've also never encountered any "discrimination" towards non arabs / emarati ... or lets just say that I've never felt discriminated towards.
> 
> Yes for socialising I'm mostly in Dubai since it has more options on what one can do ... its a 30 - 35 min drive to the marina from the croniche so .. to be honest its not bad at all.
> 
> In the end I think its one's perspective, yes Sharjah is conservative but as long as one respects the tradtions / culture there is no problem.
> 
> Give me a shout if you want to know more.
> 
> Cheer,


----------



## nadia519

Hi Dylan... I think I've heard/read Abu Dhabi is a bit more happening than Sharjah so you're lucky there lol. 
Thanks a lot for the numbers! I go to Sauga a lot, so I could totally ship from there, but if those are the prices thats wayyy out of my budget. I mainly need to ship personal (clothes, shoes, printer, books etc). I'll still give them a call and see. So what will you be doing there?
Nadia



DYLANJAMAL said:


> Hi nadia519,,
> I will move to AD in 2 weeks I am from Waterloo/ canada.
> at least I know the answer of one of your questions:
> I am in the process to get quotation to send my personal, house items to abudabi,,
> try the companies in Toronto and Mississauga ( here are two numbers and ask them for quotation, they will send you by email...) ask them for 20feet container..
> 905 501 9959 and the other one is 416 402-7032 (on the phone one of them roughly gave me the rate to be 2000 to 2500 Cd$
> 
> keep asking questions, with time I may answer them when I myself got more info.
> good luck
> Dylan


----------



## Ames

nadia519 said:


> Thanks for your message. Yeah you're right, and from what I've read on some discussion boards, Dubai and Sharjah have their pros and cons so it comes down to personal choice I guess. Sounds like I'll be able to save more $ in Sharjah b/c stuff will be cheaper. Right now I'm in no position to choose though, b/c I only have an offer in Sharjah lol.
> 
> I would be teaching there. What do you do?
> I may sound paranoid, but I just finished uni and kinda big move there so a little nervous. Also why I was thinking Dubai would be a better scene for me, but then again I need to save up and Sharjah is cheaper living.
> 
> It there good public transit or essential to have a car?
> Also I was asking about shipping - you think its better to leave behind lots of shoes, bath products/toiletries , clothes, jewelry etc b/c you can get it all there? Hard to pack it all. Or is UAE shopping more expensive.
> 
> Again sorry for the q's...whenever you ( or anyone) can reply. Thanks


Hi Nadia, 

I work as a business development manager for a food manufacturing company, moved here after comleting a MBA from the UK last year. 

Ok, now for the answers to your questions: 

There is public trasport (buses) but I've never it and won't recommend it either. Taxis are relatively cheap (if compared to europe, US, Canada, Australia etc) .. if you were living in corniche .. it'll cost you probably arnd AED 60-70 to get to Jumeirah, Dubai .. I could be wrong since I have a car and don't use taxis ... in Dubai the taxis are a bit more expensive and there's a min charge of AED10 per trip. These days its a lot easier to find taxis, a year back it was a horror ... you could wait for infinity (depending on where you were) for a taxi to stop ...but I do believe that its better to have your on car. 

I would pack essential items only, bath/toiletries etc are very heavy and if you have a baggage limit, I would drop them, you can find most brands here .. leave most of your winter clothes, the winters in UAE are "hot" compared to the temps in Canada so no sense bringing them here, I just keep two coats (one long and one short) a couple of jumpers for use when taveling during the winter months. On the whole I find Dubai to be more expensive in terms of shopping, also you don;t find the latest stuff .. so I avoid shopping here. 

BTW you should check with your employer if they have a dress code policy ... since in my org there is none, we're just expected to wear business attire so I don't have any issues in wearing skirts, dresses etc .. however I do know that some orgs in Sharjah expect women to wear an abaya to work ... like all women at the HSBC bank sharjah branch wear it .. I don't think they do the same in Dubai or Abu Dhabi ... so no harm in checking. 

Hope this helps .... 

Cheers,


----------



## DYLANJAMAL

Hi Nadia,,
just found the following shipping company, their rate is very reasonable,
Chantal Vermeire
Pak Mail Mississauga
Deer Run Shopping Centre
11-4040 Creditview Road
Mississauga ON L5C 3Y8
(905) 566-7363, Fax: (905) 566-7369

parkmailcanada dot com

I guess you have asked about to take much cloths... I have found some where in this forum somebody was talking about that... So I guess clothes are more expensive there.. so Yes (but do check the forum for that post that talked about taking/ or not taking much clothes, etc to uae)
good luck
dylan


----------



## nadia519

Awesome thanks Dylan!



DYLANJAMAL said:


> Hi Nadia,,
> just found the following shipping company, their rate is very reasonable,
> Chantal Vermeire
> Pak Mail Mississauga
> Deer Run Shopping Centre
> 11-4040 Creditview Road
> Mississauga ON  L5C 3Y8
> (905) 566-7363, Fax: (905) 566-7369
> 
> parkmailcanada dot com
> 
> I guess you have asked about to take much cloths... I have found some where in this forum somebody was talking about that... So I guess clothes are more expensive there.. so Yes (but do check the forum for that post that talked about taking/ or not taking much clothes, etc to uae)
> good luck
> dylan


----------



## nadia519

Thank you so much...This was really helpful!



Ames said:


> Hi Nadia,
> 
> I work as a business development manager for a food manufacturing company, moved here after comleting a MBA from the UK last year.
> 
> Ok, now for the answers to your questions:
> 
> There is public trasport (buses) but I've never it and won't recommend it either. Taxis are relatively cheap (if compared to europe, US, Canada, Australia etc) .. if you were living in corniche .. it'll cost you probably arnd AED 60-70 to get to Jumeirah, Dubai .. I could be wrong since I have a car and don't use taxis ... in Dubai the taxis are a bit more expensive and there's a min charge of AED10 per trip. These days its a lot easier to find taxis, a year back it was a horror ... you could wait for infinity (depending on where you were) for a taxi to stop ...but I do believe that its better to have your on car.
> 
> I would pack essential items only, bath/toiletries etc are very heavy and if you have a baggage limit, I would drop them, you can find most brands here .. leave most of your winter clothes, the winters in UAE are "hot" compared to the temps in Canada so no sense bringing them here, I just keep two coats (one long and one short) a couple of jumpers for use when taveling during the winter months. On the whole I find Dubai to be more expensive in terms of shopping, also you don;t find the latest stuff .. so I avoid shopping here.
> 
> BTW you should check with your employer if they have a dress code policy ... since in my org there is none, we're just expected to wear business attire so I don't have any issues in wearing skirts, dresses etc .. however I do know that some orgs in Sharjah expect women to wear an abaya to work ... like all women at the HSBC bank sharjah branch wear it .. I don't think they do the same in Dubai or Abu Dhabi ... so no harm in checking.
> 
> Hope this helps ....
> 
> Cheers,


----------



## Saddafiqbal

*saddaf*

hi, 

I'm frok Uk. i'm thinking of living in Dubai...since you just move their i was wondering how your finding it...and any tips on how u got ur job there...

Thanks


----------



## nadia519

*electronic adapter?*

Does one need an adapter in the UAE for something that plugs in UK? (phone charger). Sorry just confused cuz I'm actually from canada, but got a phone charger plugs in UK, so wondering if it will work in UAE?
Thanks


----------



## Raza

asma said:


> Hi,
> I am from Toronto, Canada. I have been living in Sharjah for about a month now but haven't met anyone so yet.
> 
> I read about the forum gatherings, I just missed it. When will the next gathering be and where? I hope to meet some of u.




Salaams Asma. I am from London, UK - currently in Lahore. Moving to Dubai Marina - end November. 

I only know 3 people in the whole of Dubai - so even more of a 'fresher' than you. Hope to meet you, and other Expat Forum members. Take Care.


----------



## nadia519

*decency laws - decency police?*

So I have heard/read a lot of things about how Sharjah is much more conservative than Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I read skirts, shorts etc should be past the knee, and that its the law nothing can be sleeveless.

About this - I'm just wondering would you get stared at wearing sleeveless or small sleeves, or are there actually like, decency police?!? lol


----------



## sgilli3

nadia519 said:


> So I have heard/read a lot of things about how Sharjah is much more conservative than Dubai or Abu Dhabi. I read skirts, shorts etc should be past the knee, and that its the law nothing can be sleeveless.
> 
> About this - I'm just wondering would you get stared at wearing sleeveless or small sleeves, or are there actually like, decency police?!? lol


Here is Sharjah, yes, it is expected that your skirts/dresses/shorts etc come to the knee ( this also applies to men).
Also, it is always best to have shoulders and chest covered ( no plunging neckline).

Short sleeves are fine etc, but I always carry a pashmina with me in the car, for when I pop into the supermarket etc ( not just for extra coverage, but the shops can be quite chilly)

And finally- yes, there are decency police in Sharjah. ( though, I would imagine, you would have to be wearing something very short/sheer/inappropriate for them to say something.


----------



## braheem

Heys All,

Nadia welcome to shj, if ur into joggin i would suggest to jog either on buhaira or qasba...its the best place to jog in if ur considerin shj....

mmm regarding dubai the situaion is that can find more expats who wear "foriegn" clothes so it become sth normal there... but any wayz dubaii and sharjah are close so whenever u want to hang out u can go to dubai..

if u need other help plz lemme know


----------



## nicky29

Hi Nadia, how is it going in Sharjah? how is the school you are at? I'm asking because I've seen similar offers but not sure if I should apply there.

Cheers, 
Nicky


----------

